# /sbin/runscript.sh: 1:: command not found

## razorbuzz

hallo,

bash-2.05a# /etc/init.d/apache restart

/sbin/runscript.sh: 1:: command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: 2:: command not found

 * Stopping apache...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting apache...                                                     [ ok ]

solche komischen meldungen bekomme ich auch beim start ,wenn z.b. die eth1 

eingebunden wird.

das system läuft aber einwandfrei, sogar adsl geht jetzt!

hat einer ne idee worans liegt?

die datei sbin/runscript.sh gibs in meinen system auch.

----------

## rac

I can't write German, but if you can read English, see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7165

----------

## razorbuzz

thanks - thats it!

----------

